# Disassemble Bosch colt router?



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

The collet lock has rounded off the shoulders on my Colt, and in an attempt to remidy this, I am trying to break down the router. 

I removed the three screws that hold the aluminum to the plastic handle, but it will back out so far. 

Do I need to remove the pin nut/collar that is at the base of the collet? 

Anyone pull one of these apart? :wacko:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This may help, plus see the videos on this site and youtube

Bosch PR20EVSK Parts List and Diagram - (3601F0A710) : eReplacementParts.com

http://forums.ereplacementparts.com/power-tool-repair/4930-bosch-colt-pr20evs-palm-router.html

=======



Ayrton said:


> The collet lock has rounded off the shoulders on my Colt, and in an attempt to remidy this, I am trying to break down the router.
> 
> I removed the three screws that hold the aluminum to the plastic handle, but it will back out so far.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

I managed to get it apart... I guess I was being too timid with it. 

The collet lock has rounded off the shoulders on the spindle, so I will have to resort to wrenches from now on. Hopefully I can Bosch to send me one. 

One thing to watch out for in case someone else comes along to read this is the spring washer that presses against the bearing (18) will fall out easily, and can be a pain to put back. 

Bob, I did dig around on youtube, but all I found were reviews. I searched "disassemble" and even "take apart" in my keywords.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Ayrton said:


> I managed to get it apart... I guess I was being too timid with it.
> 
> The collet lock has rounded off the shoulders on the spindle, so I will have to resort to wrenches from now on. Hopefully I can Bosch to send me one.
> 
> ...


Yikes - you're sayin the armature shaft is softer than that lock collar thingy???:fie:
Methinks my opinion of Bosch engineering just dropped a dozen or so points. Do you recall how all this happened? Sudden death thing?


----------



## Ayrton (Sep 12, 2010)

jschaben said:


> Yikes - you're sayin the armature shaft is softer than that lock collar thingy???:fie:


It appears so...

The router still functions fine except for the spindle lock.


----------

